# Leucomelas; Need help quick!



## bendick2112 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey guys.. I discovered that my one leucomelas (female i think) has a grey/blue leg.. She are going with another leuc, in a nice vivarium 45*45*60 cm.. She hasnt been sick at all before i discovered this few days ago.. What could it be? It seems like the foot are dead and not have pigments. Should i take her away and put her in a vivarium just alone and can this also happens to the other frog? Sorry about my english, comin from Norway. Thanks for quick answears!!!
Bendick2112 =)


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I have produced a lot of Leucs and have never seen that.

You think the foot tissue is "dead" ? It looks to me like it has no pigment - not a big deal. Does the frog have problems walking or using that foot?


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Try to catch the frog to get a good luck at the underside of the foot. It could very well be a bacterial infection (soil looks a bit too wet). Be sure to wear gloves if you plant to catch the frog via your hand.


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

*Has she stopped toe-tapping at feeding?* 
Har hun sluttet å toe-tappe på fôring?

*and per Philsuma ... you have seen the foot lose color over time OR "just noticed the foot color"? *
og per Philsuma ... du har sett foten mister fargen over tid eller "bare merke til foten farge"?

*How long have you had her?*
Hvor lenge har du hatt henne?

Here is a free translater link to help you communicate in English.
Google Translate


----------



## bendick2112 (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for answears!
Ehm, as i said i have just seen this past 3-4 days, but i didnt care first.. It does not look like she has trouble to walk or jump at all! Iv'e had her i 1-2 years, i think she is about 4-5 years old.. 
I dont like google translator, its translate very bad, in some cases i do not understand it in norwegian at all haha..


----------



## bendick2112 (Jun 19, 2008)

And by the way i havent seen here toe padding last days, not on the other feet either.. But i will check better tomorrow! She goes up and down in weight, some days a little bit fat and some days skinny.. Somethings rare.. But no ones know anything more?
--Bendick2112


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

You may want to have a fecal test done to verify she has no parasites. I found a note suggesting depigmentation could result from a filiarial nematode infection resulting in blocked blood flow to the affected area. There may be other possibilities, so consider this one possibility and perhaps seek out professional advice.

Good luck.


----------



## bendick2112 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hummm,,, here i norway herp's are unlegal and therefor its just a few persons who treat them, but i dont think anyone of them have ever seen a poison dart frog at all ! But i have asked other people here and waiting for answears from them... Anyway thanks for answears, but should i put her alone or not? Can this go over to the other leuc ?


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

bendick2112 said:


> Hummm,,, here i norway herp's are unlegal and therefor its just a few persons who treat them, but i dont think anyone of them have ever seen a poison dart frog at all ! But i have asked other people here and waiting for answears from them... Anyway thanks for answears, but should i put her alone or not? Can this go over to the other leuc ?


Isolating her may not remove the risk to your other leuc, IF, the parasite is in your tank. Talk to others and see what they think.

I would consider...
1)
isolating them both and completely disinfecting the tank and recreating a new clean tank with new substrate and plants. While in quarantine, I would use an antibiotic method to treat both frogs before re-establishing them to new surroundings.

OR 

2) isolating them both and completely disinfecting the tank and recreating a new clean tank. While in quarantine, I would use an antibiotic method to treat both frogs before re-establishing them to new surroundings. Use dry-ice as a source of carbon dioxide (CO2) to "fumigate" the tank suffocating any residual organisms while doing no harm to the plants. This technique may not work if the CO2 is unable to penetrate to the soil or reach levels required to kill off parasites. Consider this link and use proper caution. 

http://www.orchidboard.com/eliminate-terrarium-pests-with-co2

Good luck.


----------



## bendick2112 (Jun 19, 2008)

I moved her into her own viv now, and got a shot of her feet


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

She almost looks degloved, as if from getting a foot stuck somewhere. Are there any tears in the skin around the cuff - like where the lack of pigmentation starts?


----------



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

To me it looks kinda like what happened to my Anole once, the toes fell off, i think it is called necrosis?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like jungle rot, give her a moist substrate not a wet one.


----------



## bendick2112 (Jun 19, 2008)

Many different answears here.. I have also heard that it could be necrosis, if the feet then fall of, can she just keep livin?.. She seems doin well to now! Tnx for answearz!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

dflorian said:


> Use dry-ice as a source of carbon dioxide (CO2) to "fumigate" the tank suffocating any residual organisms while doing no harm to the plants. This technique may not work if the CO2 is unable to penetrate to the soil or reach levels required to kill off parasites. Consider this link and use proper caution.
> http://


This step, to me, seems way out of left field (unproven and unnessary).


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Keep us informed on how well she is doing. I hope she gets better!


----------



## bendick2112 (Jun 19, 2008)

Seems that she is doing well now.. Eating and are active, but the foot is just like on the pictures. Hope she is getting fine, will tell here 
Thanks for all help ^^


----------



## bendick2112 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey!
Suprisely, she has become normal again! Her foot looks like normal, she toepadd and seems fine! This was very rare, i have never heard of anybody that has heard of this before, so if anyone here have any idea what this could have been, scream out!
-B


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great news! Very glad to hear it.


----------

